# Welcome Camping Loser



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

It only took our 3rd season with our Outback for my DH to officially become part of the Outback Family.









I would like to give a warm loving







welcome to my Best Friend and Wonderful DH aka 'Camping Loser'








Who was fondly given this nickname by our fellow camping buddies. . . for good reason.

















_*Camping Loser*_

XOXOX Tami


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

RizFam said:


> ...Who was fondly given this nickname by our fellow camping buddies. . . for good reason.


I hope we get to hear that story sometime!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Not "*THE BIRD MAN*"......or "_*BUILDER EXTRAORDINAIRE*_".....or "*WINGED REALTOR*"....or....okay, I'll stop now









Welcome aboard, John!!!!! Yet another really cool member joins our ranks!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome, Camping Loser even tho you ve always been with us anyway









John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I almost feel bad for saying this, but.........

Welcome
Camping Loser! 

Hey, Tami said it was ok...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its OK Dawn, its said with love at the rallies and get togethers









John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome Loser- er Camping Loser!
Now, spill your guts....


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Dawn, you're a moderator now, you don't have to apologize anymore!

Welcome Camping Loser! I too would like to hear that story!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome "Camping Loser" to the Outbackers Community.

I have seen some of your great mods







and.. maybe someday.

Brian


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

A big welcome to my Buddy!!!!!

Here he is doing what he does best............can you hear the snores from there?????









He earned this nickname by being the first one in bed.................every night!!!

His excuse is that he has to put John Luke to bed,














but we all think it is the other way around!!!!

This past weekend he even erected a tent for John Luke to play in.....yeah right!! It was so he could sleep out of the view of our eyes!!

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL







LOL








OMG... I didn't even know you had that photo...









He is going to kill me ...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yep, that photo just about says it all right there............


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I laughed so hard I was crying.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

[

He earned this nickname by being the first one in bed.................every night!!!

[/quote]

you Rock John! I am always the first one to go night night. Camping is hard work-right?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Does he ever take those boots off?









It's about time you got your own screen name there friend, that would be a good one to have as a sticker right on the front and back of the old outback.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ummm, I'm missing something. Isn't that the reason we go camping... *RELAXATION?*

That's the definition of *Camping WINNER!*


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

I would be snoozing too if I was hitting that box of van gogh vodka behind the coolers

Welcome Camping Loser

Kos


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I knew Huntr would explain it the best







using a photo, of course









John


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I guess I am a loser too cause I am always the first to bed.... and the first to rise, which makes me the official coffee brewer / campfire builder!


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

man this is a tough crowd!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I guess I am a loser too cause I am always the first to bed.... and the first to rise, which makes me the official coffee brewer / campfire builder!


 Ahhhh..........but that is the difference!!!

You are up early and actually awake for most of the day!!!

Our good buddy here isusually good for at least 3-4 naps during the day yet............he works so hard at it!

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> I guess I am a loser too cause I am always the first to bed.... and the first to rise, which makes me the official coffee brewer / campfire builder!


Ahhhh..........but that is the difference!!!

You are up early and actually awake for most of the day!!!

Our good buddy here isusually good for at least 3-4 naps during the day yet............he works so hard at it!

Steve
[/quote]

Yep, I can vouch for that ...









Tami


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Welcome Camping Loser!!!!!!!









Greg said "that he is going to give you a run for your title!!" He can't pass up a good nap...any excuse is good for him!!!!!

Sharon and Greg


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Does he ever take those boots off?


Perhaps we should hope not


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Does he ever take those boots off?


Perhaps we should hope not









[/quote]


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

I say the more naps the better, of course we have a 2 year old in the house (I hope, did she un-do the back door lock agian.........).........

Glad to see you both are officially on-line, sort of, when you are awake, and near the computer, at the same time, not both of you, but, well you know.......









Stop picking on the poor guy!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm going to let him alone though I must wonder if I would be nice guy if I took all those naps.

Tell ya one thing, he will out live us all with those naps he takes.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> I'm going to let him alone though I must wonder if I would be nice guy if I took all those naps.
> 
> Tell ya one thing, he will out live us all with those naps he takes.


You are a nice guy Mike... that's why we let you hang out with us.
















Tami


----------



## Camping Loser (May 28, 2008)

BigBadBrain said:


> Ummm, I'm missing something. Isn't that the reason we go camping... *RELAXATION?*
> 
> That's the definition of *Camping WINNER!*


Thank You BBB!








That's a classic photo Steve. Probably worth big $ some day.








Thank You All for such a warm welcome. 
Don't actually expect any posts though. (this is #3 in 3 years)







(just had to add that)

John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome!









Camping loser you are Way-y-y ahead of my DH. Don't hold your breath waiting for him to appear on here.

Won't happen.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

OMG!!!
I was driving down the road and almost went off the road!

This scared the (%a9* out of me ....










BTW....WELCOME to Outbackers!!!









MaeJae


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG is right









Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae, you are the photoshop Queen!








(ps) thanks girlfriend! job WELL done!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Leave it to MaeJae to come up with something so hilarious!
















You are too good!


----------

